# Begrenztes Angebot!?



## Möxe (18. Februar 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren wieso nur AMD und Nvidia auf dem Grafikkarten-Markt oder Intel und AMD nur den "Prozessorenmarkt" dominieren?
Weil irgendwie wagt sich ja so richtig kein anderer Hersteller z.B. Grafikkarten oder neue Prozessoren für den PC herzustellen oder wurden da spezielle Lizenzen vergeben?


----------



## Panagianus (18. Februar 2014)

Also lizen glaube ich nicht, nur so ein vergahren zu entwickeln ist extrem teuer aber ich glaib ibm macht noch cpus und google will auch welche machen für ihre server


----------



## Möxe (18. Februar 2014)

Panagianus schrieb:


> Also lizen glaube ich nicht, nur so ein vergahren zu entwickeln ist extrem teuer aber ich glaib ibm macht noch cpus und google will auch welche machen für ihre server


 
Ich wollte mich eher auf den Heimanwender beziehen, denn wenn ich nen PC selber zusammenstellen möchte habe ich eben nur diese begrenzte Auswahl an Hardware. Mich wundert es halt, dass da keiner nachkommt und man somit von diesen Firmen wie Intel, AMD oder Nvidia ja komplett abhängig ist


----------



## Panagianus (18. Februar 2014)

Ja also für eine neue Firma wäre eine Milliarden investition näzig


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2014)

Es hatte doch in der Vergangenheit mehrere Anbieter gegeben nur haben die den Kampf im Haifischbecken nicht überlebt


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (18. Februar 2014)

Also bei den CPUs liegt es zur Zeit auf jeden Fall an den Lizenzen, nur Intel hat das Recht x86-Pozessoren zu entwickeln bzw das für andere zu lizensieren.
AMD hat von Intel so eine Lizenz bekommen. Cyrix hatte auch eine, wurde aber aufgekauft...die Lizenz müßte jetzt bei VIA sein.

GPUs dürfte jeder herstellen.


----------



## Bevier (18. Februar 2014)

X-ComsicBlue hat das Problem bei den Prozessoren bereits aufgeklärt. 
Bei den Grafikchips gibt es mehrere Hersteller, die aktuell noch produzieren. Allerdings können nur 2 davon wirklich konkurrenzfähige dGPUs produzieren. Der Rest ist technisch hoffnungslos unterlegen oder im ARM-Bereich für Mobilchips unterwegs:

AMD (d, i, mGPU)
nVidia (d, mGPU)
ARM Limited (mGPU)
Qualcomm (mGPU)
Intel (iGPU)
Matrox (dGPU)
PowerVR (d, mGPU)
S3 Graphics (d, mGPU)

dGPU=Desktop i=integrated im Prozessor integriert m=mobile

Wobei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, S3 und Matrox vor rund 6-7 Jahren gemeinsam versuchten den Markt aufzumischen. Die Grafiklösung war dermaßen schlecht, dass man kaum mehr als Werbung davon sah. Ich habe nicht einen einzigen PC gesehen, in dem die miesen Teile je verbaut waren...


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Februar 2014)

Bei den Grafikchips gab es ja bis vor 10, 15 Jahren noch größere Auswahl: nVidia, Ati, 3dfx, usw. kann man ja alles bei Wikipedia nachlesen. 

Viele wurden aufgekauft oder gingen irgendwann pleite oder haben sich andere Geschäftsfelder gesucht. 3dfx wurde ja von nVidia übernommen und Ati von AMD. Beide konnten sich durchsetzen, andere eben nicht mehr. Bei den CPUs war die Auswahl eigentlich schon immer auf Intel, AMD und Cyrix, bzw. Via beschränkt, seit dem Windows auf dem Vormarsch ist. Bei Apple waren es noch IBM und Motorola, wobei das ja keine x86-Systeme waren.


----------



## Hänschen (18. Februar 2014)

Ist doch alles patentiert, und wer die Patente hat wird automatisch immer reicher und macht /kauft noch mehr Patente ... bis sie sich gegenseitig fressen


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Februar 2014)

Also Matrox mischt nach wie vor gut mit, allerdings in Bereichen die nicht auf den Normalen Zocker oder Desktop PC abzielen. Wobei mit den Spielerechnern allein lässt sich eh nix verdienen, deren Marktanteil ist dazu einfach zu klein.

 Aber bei grossen Lösungen mit vielen Dispalys ist Matrox definitiv vorne mit dabei.


----------



## 6543210123456 (18. Februar 2014)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Also Matrox mischt nach wie vor gut mit, allerdings in Bereichen die nicht auf den Normalen Zocker oder Desktop PC abzielen. Wobei mit den Spielerechnern allein lässt sich eh nix verdienen, deren Marktanteil ist dazu einfach zu klein.


 
Hu? Mit sämtlichen PC Spielen wurden im Jahr 2012 ganze 22 Milliarden $ umgesetzt.
Da ist vom Browser Spiel bis hin zu monatlichen WOW Gebühren alles mit drinnen.
Also 22.000.000.000$ in einem Jahr.

Ich denke da ist auch für die "PC Hardware" viel - SEHR VIEL mit drin.

Braucht ja nur ein besserer Titel kommen für den die Hardware nicht mehr langt und schon kaufen sich alle neue Hardware.

Auf Grund der schwachen Konsolen verschiebt sich der Hardware Neukauf eben nach hinten.
Auf einer HD4000 läuft Far Cry 3 zum Beispiel besser als auf einer X360. Da diese Qualität vielen ausreicht gibt es nun mal keinen Grund sich neue Hardware zu kaufen.
Du hast ja gesehen wie lange man die alten Konsolen melken konnte obwohl die Spiele schon in einer unterirdisch schlechten Qualität und Auflösung darauf liefen.
Schau dir mal GTA5 an. Nicht mal 720P bei ~20 FPS. 
Dazu benötige ich gar keine dedizierte GPU.
Und die NextGen Titel der PS4/X1 laufen auf PC Hardware von 2011/12 einwandfrei.

Wer mit der Aldi Auflösung 1080p spielt benötigt nun mal keine bessere Hardware.

NextGen kommt erst mit UltraHD und Oculus Rift.


----------



## jbls (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

also 1080P als Aldi-Auflösung abzustemplen ist schon mies. Ncht mal die "NextGen-Konsolen" können richtiges 1080P, bis "UHD" zu uns kommt müssen erstmal die Grafikchips deutlich an Geschwindigkeit zulegen und die Panels müssen auch erst besser werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Also bei den CPUs liegt es zur Zeit auf jeden Fall an den Lizenzen, nur Intel hat das Recht x86-Pozessoren zu entwickeln bzw das für andere zu lizensieren.
> AMD hat von Intel so eine Lizenz bekommen. Cyrix hatte auch eine, wurde aber aufgekauft...die Lizenz müßte jetzt bei VIA sein.



Und wird da auch genutzt - interessierte nur kaum einen Hersteller und mitlerweile haben sich in Vias Nische Atom und die kleinen APUs breitgemacht 
Iirc waren ist die Lizensierung von x86 aber ohnehin juristisch umstritten (iirc haben auch einige Firmen ohne Lizenz gefertigt und letztlich vor Gericht gewonnen), aber für eine moderne CPU bräuchte man zusätzlich diverse SSE-Versionen, etc.




Bevier schrieb:


> Wobei, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, S3 und Matrox vor rund 6-7 Jahren gemeinsam versuchten den Markt aufzumischen. Die Grafiklösung war dermaßen schlecht, dass man kaum mehr als Werbung davon sah. Ich habe nicht einen einzigen PC gesehen, in dem die miesen Teile je verbaut waren...


 
S3s Chrome und XGIs Volari waren in den letzten 10 Jahren die einzigen Angriffe auf AMD/ATI und Nvidia. Aber nicht zusammen, sondern gegeneinander. S3 hat dabei iirc sogar einen ganz passablen Job im Einsteigersegment abgeliefert, wurde von europäischen Händlern aber komplett missachtet.
Matrox hat zum letzten Mal Anfang des Jahrtausend mit dem Parhelia versucht, an Spieler zu vermarkten, war aber schon damals in Sachen Leistung abgeschlagen, mit unpassender Treiber- und Preispolitik komplett chancenlos.

Das Grundproblem ist halt der extrem hohe Anteil von Entwicklungskosten im Computerbereich. In anderen Branchen kann man als Kleiner neben großen bestehen und einfach weniger verkaufen. Bei Computer-Hardware muss man 20-30% Marktanteil schaffen, um eine auch nur halbwegs konkurrenzfähige Entwicklungsabteilung am laufen zu halten. Ein Neueinstieg ist da quasi unmöglich.


----------



## HARDWARECOP (19. Februar 2014)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist halt der extrem hohe Anteil von Entwicklungskosten im Computerbereich. In anderen Branchen kann man als Kleiner neben großen bestehen und einfach weniger verkaufen. Bei Computer-Hardware muss man 20-30% Marktanteil schaffen, um eine auch nur halbwegs konkurrenzfähige Entwicklungsabteilung am laufen zu halten. Ein Neueinstieg ist da quasi unmöglich.


 
+1.

Vor 30-40 Jahren wäre ein Einstieg in den Computer-Hardware-Bereich (auch als Privatunternehmen) wohl überhaupt kein Problem. Da waren die Produkte noch lange nicht so hochkomplex wie heutige. Cyrix konnte z.B. sich am Markt etablieren durch ihre 486 DLC-Upgrades für 386er Systeme. Diese wurden durch Reverse-Engineering entwickelt - gab auch noch so viele andere Prozessordesigner die das auch taten. Das war damals wohl kein Problem ^^

Ebenfalls waren Prozessorarchitekturen noch verhältnismäßig leicht zu entwickeln zu der Zeit (Siehe: NexGen Nx586, Rise mP6, IDT WinChip usw.). Einen konkurrenzfähigen Prozessor heutzutage zu bauen ist nahezu unmöglich. Dazu gehört auch die feste Basis aus den 80, 90 und Anfang 2000ern ^^


----------

